# impossible de réinitialiser un imac



## PierreT (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour 
J'ai un imac tournesol G4 (800) et j'ai réussi à installer léopard grâce à une petite manip.
Je ne me suis plus servi de cet imac durant un certain temps et j'ai voulu réinstaller Tiger dessus.
J'ai effacer le disque dur avec le cd d'installation.
Depuis le problème est que l'imac refuse tous les cd d'installation autre que celui de Léopard (et il refuse d'installer léopard car je suis en 800....
J'ai essayé de macos 9 à 10,4 (j'ai toute la collection!) et rien y fait.
Y a t il un moyen de remettre cet imac complètement à zéro?


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2008)

Hello,
... je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire tourner un imac de cette génération sous Leopard, déjà Tiger c'est limite bref tu peux essayer d'installer l'OS à partir d'un graveur externe ou suivre ce post...

...t'as essayé de faire un PRAM?


----------



## PierreT (25 Août 2008)

Merci,
c'est pour ça aussi que je veux descendre sous tiger...
Pourquoi ne reconnait-il pas mes cd d'installation d'avant leopard?


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2008)

...aucune idée, il les reconnaissait avant?

...ici un lien pour installer Leopard sur des vieilles machines...


----------



## ntx (25 Août 2008)

PierreT a dit:


> Pourquoi ne reconnait-il pas mes cd d'installation d'avant leopard?


Question qui revient tous les jours : d'où viennent ces CD ?


----------



## PierreT (25 Août 2008)

J'ai acheté les nouvelles versions à chaque fois (j'ai en plus un macmini, un imac intel, un pbG4 et un macbook intel)
Je voulais simplement donner mon vieil imac à ma fille de 5 ans en mettant tiger dessus. J'ai fait la manip citée plus haut pour "tromper" l'imac tournesol et installer leopard (et bénéficier du partage d'écrans entre ordis) le problème est que maintenant il n'accepte plus cette manip et je n'arrive pas à faire accepter les anciens cd (peut être que le openfirmware n'accepte pas de downgrader?)
J'ai eu quelques soucis de lecteur DVD mais qui était résolu en faisant un reset. Mais cela ne peut pas venir de là car j'arrive à lire le DVD de leopard et avoir accès aux utilitaires.
Il me semblait qu'il y avait un  moyen de remettre tout à zéro?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

tu n'as pas répondu à la bonne question de ntx

d'ou sort ce leopard?
inside joke on ( et je ne parle pas de savoir s'il vient du tiroir de gauche ou de droite ) inside joke off 
 De quel type?

A ceci j'ajoute des interrogations
POURQUOI avoir  FORCÉ l'install de leopard sur un materiel que même Apple considère comme non compatible?
(processeur trop lent)

si ca se trouve tu as endommagé quelque chose

et je dirai est tu certain d'avoir effacé?

mon avis : souci hardware du à une utilisation au delà des limites


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2008)

PierreT a dit:


> J'ai acheté les nouvelles versions à chaque fois.



Les Dvd de Tiger que tu veux utiliser sont-ils donc de couleur *noir* ?



> J'ai un imac tournesol G4 (800) et j'ai réussi à installer léopard grâce à une petite manip.


S'agissant des leurres permettant d'installer Leopard sur une machine dont la fréquence de CPU est inférieure à la limite, la plupart du temps le principe est de modifier la PRAM pour faire croire à la machine qu'elle n'est pas ce qu'elle est.
Pour revenir à la normale, on préconise le plus souvent (comme Goliath te l'a proposé dès le début de ce fil) de réinitialiser la PRAM.
As-tu tenté cette opération ? Sais-tu comment faire ?


Enfin, reprends le temps de lire les réponses qui t'ont été faites pour préparer ta réponse. Ce serait plus simple pour tout le monde de détenir des informations claires.


----------



## Goliath (26 Août 2008)

PierreT a dit:


> Il me semblait qu'il y avait un  moyen de remettre tout à zéro?



reset PRAM


----------



## PierreT (26 Août 2008)

OK je vais être plus précis
Le léopard est un "pack  familial"
le tiger est un dvd noir avec écrit (MacOs Tiger Install DVD, Includes Xcode 2)
J'ai fait un reset de la PRAM (3 fois)
J'ai installé Léopard car je voulais pouvior naviguer entre tous mes ordis (je suis en réseau courant porteur)
j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque pour effacer le disque dur (je n'ai fait qu'effacer pas de remise à zéro)
si je ne mets rien dans le lecteur dvd j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation dedans
les autres dvd sont rejetés
seul leopard est accepté et ensuite il dit "impossible d'installer sur cet ordi"
je peux utiliser tous les utilitaires (terminal, utilitaire disque, etc)...
Voilà, c'est quand même bizarre qu'il n'accepte pas les dvd?
Le lecteur dvd peinait un peu aussi
soit j'achète un lecteur externe (firewire) ou j'achète un disque dur externe (tous les miens sont déjà liés avec time machine à mes autres ordis


----------



## Goliath (26 Août 2008)

...autre solution: démonte ton dd de l'iMac et mets-le dans un de tes boîtiers et installe Tiger à partir d'un autre Mac et puis remets le dd dans ton iMac  ...c'est de la chipo mais au moins Tiger sera installé et qui sait que le lecteur ne sera plus capricieux...

...ça me prend 10 mn top chrono pour l'enlever...


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2008)

PierreT a dit:


> OK je vais être plus précis
> Le léopard est un "pack  familial"
> le tiger est un dvd noir avec écrit (MacOs Tiger Install DVD, Includes Xcode 2)
> J'ai fait un reset de la PRAM (3 fois)
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse complète 

As-tu essayé d'installer le système (Tiger) en utilisant le mode target ? C'est à dire en démarrant depuis un autre mac (compatible avec tiger) et en installant via firewire sur le imac G4 ?


----------



## Goliath (26 Août 2008)

...à voir si l'iMac tournesol à les ports Firewire.... me rappelle plus... :hein:

...j'ai dit une bouze, 800MHz il a les ports Firewire...

...je ferai exactement ce que "da capo" conseille...


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2008)

Si, si... même mon imac G3 de 2000 en a


----------



## PierreT (26 Août 2008)

J'étais en train de penser à ça en créant 2 partitions sur le disque dur en mode target. 
Je fais ça de suite


----------



## PierreT (26 Août 2008)

BINGO :rateau:
merci beaucoup ça marche sans soucis. Merci beaucoup à vous et au mode target....


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2008)

Tout est bien qui finit bien.

Tu essaieras de démarrer avec le DVD de Tiger une fois l'installation terminée ? Juste par acquit de conscience...


----------



## PierreT (26 Août 2008)

Je pense que le problème vient du lecteur, car il refuse de lire les cds audio que j'ai mis dedans (ma fille de 5 ans attendait l'ordi pour ça...). Je crois que le problème vient du lecteur qui devait "attraper" les pistes du dvd léopard et pas celles des autres cd/dvd d'installation.

Est-ce que cela se répare ? J'ai fait des reset (le bouton à côté des barettes mémoires ce qui avait tendance à faire remarcher le lecteur 3 ou 4 fois puis à nouveau plus rien...)
Dur dur le "vieux" imac (2002), j'ai toujours mon macplus et mac performa qui tournent eux, le sondage de macgé de cette semaine est adapté...


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2008)

Se réparer ?

Hum... pas facile sur une machine aussi compacte qu'un imac G4 et le lecteur risque d'être très couteux.

Il serait plus simple à mon sens (si c'est bien un pb d'usure du lecteur cd/dvd) d'acquérir un graveur externe.


----------



## PierreT (26 Août 2008)

OK merci
maintenant c'est la camera isight qui n'est pas détectée, j'ai le son mais pas d'image...
Je crois que je vais refaire un reset de la PRAM mais c'est vraiment instable


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2008)

si tu disposes des CD d'origine, l'un d'eux permet de faire un test matériel (hardware test). Ce serait peut être intéressant.


----------



## PierreT (26 Août 2008)

Merci, mais le problème c'est mon lecteur dvd qui va encore dire non...
pour l'isight c'est de ma faute je n'avais pas bien fait le branchement sur la caméra. 
Pour le lecteur superdrive, c'est surprenant que cela marche partiellement.
Je ferai sans.


----------

